# thoughts and info please



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok so i had just about lost all my desires to hunt anymore since my wife left me for another man a month ago (**** facebook) i missed my deer and elk hunts due to depression but i am now getting over that slowly and i would like to try to get after some coyotes to try and see if i can take my mind off the things that are going on in life but i dont know what time af year would be best or what calls to use at what times of the year or much of anything about them i do have a foxpro call and i am currently back into utah county any info would be great so i can try to get out and be myself again 

Thanks 
Brandon 

Pm me if needed


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

**** facebook! It has ruined a ton of marriages.
Sorry Dude, I would be more than happy to go out hunting coyotes with you if your down to going.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd jump on Mike's offer. Being around other folks helps.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think coyote hunting is what you need, To much thinking time. Maybe grouse hunting or anything where you will spend most of your time moving.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks mike i do need to get out and do something other than work i work all week and alot of times on saturday with earplugs in my ear for a 12 hour shift all i do is think and i need to get out and think about something else it is tough to deal with but it helps to get out.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

duck hunting dude. i know you use to hunt UT lake, and have some idea of where to go. theres a few birds showing up now. get out and go pound a few!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

That is rough stuff...The most important thing after something like this is to be around family and people that matter in your life. Definitely get out and go hunting, go camping, and go with friends and family if you can...that's the best medicine for stuff like this. In terms of advice on calls, get a hand call as backup and if you got the cash for a e-caller get a foxpro...i'd say take a look at the scorpion($350 check cabelas), its got amazing battery life and it uses a micro-sd for storing your sounds on it. You can also buy a external speaker for 50 bux and that'll make it even louder 
Good luck!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> duck hunting dude. i know you use to hunt UT lake, and have some idea of where to go. theres a few birds showing up now. get out and go pound a few!


i am trying to get out for some ducks as well but with my boy it is hard to get out i need to find me a boat so i can take him with me being a new single father is tough but i wouldnt trade it for anything in the world he means everything to me


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

where are you located in ut county now? i might be able to swing taking you out once or twice between now and freeze up...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> where are you located in ut county now? i might be able to swing taking you out once or twice between now and freeze up...


right now i am kinda staying in pleasant grove and orem depending on the day but probably here soon mostly in orem

thanks for the offer i really appreciate it


----------

